# Tourney Champions - April Bout



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome once again everyone to this months Tourney of Champions. This month will feature a new batch of painted minis from our Champions as well as completed pics from last month's efforts. Feel free to cheer on your own favoured Champ as they work their way toward the final event!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Actually folks... This is about as far as I've gotten, lol. The Dwarfs are on hold indefinately, so they will not be participating.


























But, even though this last pic is still a wip pic, it is of at least table top quality in it's current state and comes in at just about 250pts for the lot.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Good job hesp. I've painted the trousers on an ogre. It was not a successful month.


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

OK, I got frustrated working on the Arrer Boyz and I haven't finished them yet. The casting on those things is just horrible. I am still working on them and they'll probably be my next entry. But for the time being, here's a mob of Boyz instead. I also got my Warboss put together and primed so I'll throw in a pic of him too.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Bonjiourno!

My contribution for now is my unpainted bsb and plastic white lion:



















Also look at my crappy dragon prince in progress:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far guys. I will try and get some of my Kings done this month as well. Been so focused on my Thousand Sons lately that it is hard to paint anything else and I want to take advantage of that.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

just a point as its a new month would still be worth explaining the bout in the first thread for guys new to the forum etc


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

You said to leave a comment Hespithe so, hi guys can I join in cos I'm just starting to paint a Hordes of Chaos Tzeentch army and this is just the sort of thing to motivate me into painting them. 
Cheers
-Callum


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That works! I'll go ahead and update the Event thread with your particulars. Welcome aboard!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers Hespithe, I've almost finish my Lord so I'll try and have pics of Count Callum the Callous by tonight :good:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Heres Count Callum the Callous, hes not completely painted. The first is a close up. The second shows the full model and the knights in the back are in the process of being painted as the counts chosen honour guard. What do you think?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow... you've done an excellent job on the purple and green! The ivory could use a bit of touching up, and maybe a bit more blending on the blues, but still a very VERY nice model. I'm looking forward to seeing the bodyguard.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Can you suggest how I can do this for the ivory, Its my first time trying to paint ivory so not sure what colours to use. With the blending do I just add abit of water to the paint and add thin layers?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Ha! It took Correlohn and I 3 days to get our hobby room straightened up but we have finally managed it. We also folded our table away so that we were not tempted to paint upon it, lol. We are now prepared to get something together for this event. I do apologize for not being more involved, and so soon into the event, too. But things are changing, and the Tomb Kings are gonna be yeller if I have to beat the pigment into them!


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

I unfortunantly will have to drop out of the painting, as I'm going to be extrememly busy for the next few months. Sorry guys, that's how life goes...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It happens, mate. Good luck to you and yours.

For my part, I have just completed the bare bones assembly of 2 units of 5 Light Horsemen. After the glue dries, I'll be able to spray prime them and then they'll be ready for pigments. The priming should be completed tonight, and I'll hopefully be able to start the painting process tomorrow.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I did the face on this guy after not being able to get to sleep.










It looks better in natural light.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That looks very well done, Swn. Nice.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

looks good. Like it.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

hespithes chaos dwarves have a new lease of life and after 2 days of painting(the enthusiasm of a new army is priceless) i have finished a unit of 25 dwarves and 15 nightgoblin/hobgoblins and made a good start on the lord so if its not to late to join in i will post some photos tomorrow when the lights better


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL... Awesome!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

hopefully this has worked there should be a few pictures of my chaos dwarves so far i havent decided on the bases yet and have a bit of tidying up to do on the gobbos so can i join the paintathon?


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice work on those Dwarfs! Welcome to the paintathon.


----------

